# Cwc Pocket Watch



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I tend to swap wristwatches on a daily/weekly basis and I'm becoming ever more keen on the idea of adding a pocket watch or three into this cycle









There are certainly lots of lovely antique pocket watches about but I'm not sure I'd want to carry one of these on a daily basis for fear of losing or damaging it. There are some sturdy and relatvely inexpensive GSTP's around from various makes that might fit the bill but for a daily workhorse something modern might be preferable.

I've only just noticed that CWC do a 17 jewel pocket watch in a GSTP style. Has anyone seen or handled one of these or know anything about the movement? Or anything about it at all really beyond the fairly uninformative website.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I tend to swap wristwatches on a daily/weekly basis and I'm becoming ever more keen on the idea of adding a pocket watch or three into this cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich I think the big question is, does it use a Unitas 6497 movement? (it wouldn`t be the 6498) if so at that price I can`t see how you could go wrong









Auguste Raymond still make a very similar model AFAIK


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, so they do! Very nice it looks too









And how bizarre, the "Le Cheminant" name (that USEDMODEL was looking for info about in another thread) crops up in relation to Auguste Reymond in the UK as well. I'd never even heard of them before this weekend









Shan't post the links here of course so you'll have to get googling or ask me off line


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Rich

Le Cheminant watches also service Auguste Reymond watches in the UK as their agent. Mr Reade the owner will not say whether Le Cheminant were ever taken over by anyone, I have a feeling they are still independent.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Did you get any closer to finding out about the cwc version in your first post? They look really nice, but silvermans said they knew nothing of the mvt. or were getting any more in ever!

L


----------

